# My heart stopped twice watching this.



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

The twister board one...Wow...I was like OMG! then O_______O


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Dang. Some of those looked like ppl had a death wish!!! Crazies.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Dude there where some wicked close calls in there.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wow, the one where his friends pull the rug out under him n he flips out the window... OMG angels got his back there, wonder if his friends survived when he got back to them lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

That guy at the very end was STUPID!!! OMG... that was a crazy vid! Some people were obviously doing that crap on purpose... but others got really lucky in their accidents.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow, Now that was insane!


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

angles huh? lol


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Risk my life for a 4 second clip on youtube? SMH However the folks who were bystanders who got lucky WOW.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

it is all about fate for me.and not being done with your life.
things like this tell me that theirs A bigger picture.


----------



## Coiler (Nov 12, 2010)

Yea I saw that one a while ago but I just find the whole thing a showcase of stupidity. Minus the accidents, those 'close calls' are natures way of weeding out the idiots. lol.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank god they all have some level of coordination! Lol. I can think of several ppl I know that would have gotten inthe way tryina get OUT of the way. Lol. or just dumbfounded and not moving when things are flying at you... Not good.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

dude...that's crucial stuff...


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Mama Mia! That's just outrageous. Breath-taking, two thumbs up for sharing that Katie.


----------

